# Kings Island has bad taste?



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

thats something proble something they put up in a month just trying to make a buck and then failed trying.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

It really makes me mad that Kings Island does such a good haunt. I am stuck with the stupid Kings Dominion park about 1.5hrs away. They really dont have they good of a display/event. 

Oh well, that's why i am going to Busch Gardens instead. They always do an amazing display. Im going the second weekend in October, so hopefully someone can post up if they went.


----------



## snickerswitch (Sep 19, 2009)

What are they thinking!!! Live animal are not toy! They're living just like us! If they want use animal for haunted house, they should use fake props instead of live animal. I am an animal lover.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Im utterly dissapointed now and I am from Rochester, NY and we drove to see friends that who lives in Ohio and we always go to King Islands. Now I am hearing real lives dead animals at Haunted House that is not appropriate!! Also celebrity thumbs down which is not right and that is disrespecting to dead! It may looks like I wont be going and I will inform my friends about the situations!


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought it was pretty cool they had the celebrities. What's the difference between seeing a dead corpse and a celebrity? Not much, aside they have "fame."


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

"real lives dead animals" what do you think they were going to do, kill the animals infront of you. It was basically a petting zoo in the middle of a haunt with actors in it. The animals are not harmed at all, I think you are over thinking it. So should they close down every petting zoo in the world now. All it was that they were doing was using the animals to add an element to it. Some people are afraid that animals are unpredictable and may attack. Besides, the owner of the animals works there. Do you think he would let them use them if he thought harm could come to his own animals. 

Next time, think alittle bit, this world is so caught up in PC and animal rights they get offended to easily by something tiny.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I live 25 miles of KI and have a season pass but they are really clueless when it comes to promoting their park in the fall.The e-mails I get from them are only about more blood and more gore.....really dumb if you ask me and thats all they say.The haunt reviews are not very good at this point according to KI central message boards.They just don't motivate me like Cedar Point does which is one of the best Oct. parks around and their haunts are like hollywood stuff. They have a new one call Happy Jacks Toy Factory and its just fantastic.Sorry and JMHO about KI but they are extremely tactky in their e-mails.I still want to go because its free for me but I won't stay long and I'm not expecting much. CP also does medway fright zones with no lines......everybody just walks through. KI makes you wait forever even the train has a line then you get off half way and wait in another line....to walk out.....not smart and I hate lines !!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry, but I have to agree that live animals don't belong in a haunt. The sound effects alone would be much too unsettling for them, then add the screams of a few patrons and you end up with some very frightened animals, and for no good reason. Just a bad idea all around.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Oasis25 said:


> Im utterly dissapointed now and I am from Rochester, NY and we drove to see friends that who lives in Ohio and we always go to King Islands. Now I am hearing real lives dead animals at Haunted House that is not appropriate!! Also celebrity thumbs down which is not right and that is disrespecting to dead! It may looks like I wont be going and I will inform my friends about the situations!


Their haunt this year was still REALLY impressive. If you still have the chance, you should go check it out. Im still going to reccomend "the slaughter house" because it really was great. The former animal portion was only one small section in the huge maze.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Live animals in a haunt? Bad idea. We never let our pets out on Halloween night, there's too many people and too much noise for them. (And that's when they can run and hide--can you imagine their terror at being caged up in a haunt?)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Savage Night said:


> Live animals in a haunt? Bad idea. We never let our pets out on Halloween night, there's too many people and too much noise for them. (And that's when they can run and hide--can you imagine their terror at being caged up in a haunt?)


I definitely agree. Mocking celebrities doesn't faze me in the least, but using animals in a haunt is wrong, in my opinion. How would people like to be thrown into a confined space in an unfamiliar area? Doesn't sound like much fun to me


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

Would you rather them be dinner or a prop?


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

They're _animals._


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Lights aren't the only thing that can bother animals... 

Even if the park treats the animals well... they can't always control how the park's guest treat the animals.

In fact, at night/ in the dark they probably can't even see animal abuse. 

And even if they catch the animal abuse.... the animal has already been injured. 

Plus, the constant loud noise from the haunt and the guests has to be traumatic/ stressful.

Finally, human haunt employees are always complaining about the strain from doing haunts and they get a BREAK!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Eh, I dunno. I think it also depends on the kinds of animals used. We have a Cedar Fair park too -- Worlds of Fun -- and they have the slaughterhouse haunt as well. No live animals. However, the two biggest, oldest non-theme-park haunts in the city both have live animals and have for their 35-year history, with no incidents and no public outcry.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I went to KI last weekend it was ok...lines were 2 hrs long.....they make you wait too much....they need a open scare zones like CP..with NO WAITING.....IMHO......KI really blows it here.


----------

